# Bolt Action Stylus Pen



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2014)

Completed a few Bolt Action Stylus pens today, two with wood from sellers here on WB!

Left to Right- Cherry Burl, Maple Burl (came from a 200 year old tree taken down a few years ago), Mesquite Burl, and Amboyna Burl

Finished with multiple coats CA, wet sanded to 1500, polished and waxed

Let me know what you all think!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice stylus's ! I've been looking at buying one of these kits myself . You like these kits ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice stylus's ! I've been looking at buying one of these kits myself . You like these kits ?



I do, they go together nicely, the mechanism is almost bulletproof and they give you a flat top if you don't want the stylus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Kool looking pens and blanks are really looking good.

Ray


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 11, 2014)

Great looking timber on those.
Well done.

Les


----------

